# millet spray?



## marty

Just a quick question can mice eat millet spray that you give to birds?
I have been given some!


----------



## Mark

Yeh they can.


----------



## Angelmouse

They love millet


----------



## DomLangowski

Ours also love it....


----------



## Ruthy

Its a favourite over here too!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Mine love millet


----------



## demon_x_slash

That's strange, mine ignore it completely... :?


----------



## Angelmouse

demon_x_slash said:


> That's strange, mine ignore it completely... :?


Really? that is odd.


----------



## NaomiR

wow was worth asking the question if only to get a picture of Woodland's FABULOUS black and tan 

PS My nursing doe LOVES millet and strips it in seconds, is it fattening at all??


----------

